# Ola, newbie here!



## Natas

Hello all,

Hi my name is Natos because I'm custard tart mad  

I have been watching the forum for a few months and would like some advice on the Gois area.

My husband loves Gois but I am in two minds, I think it is a bit backward in some ways. I am an Essex girl and love the home comforts of the 21st century, he on the other hand has a dream of setting up self sufficient lifestyle.

Are there any night clubs and bars nearby as I will definitely miss that kind of buzz? I don't mind shoveling donkey crap and boiling chickens with their feathers on (which seems the norm out that way) but I feel there has to be somewhere that is within proximity that I can let my extensions down and go wild at weekends?

My husband is really pushing me for this change of lifestyle but I'm really not sure, and even less sure about Gois, God alone knows why he has fallen in love with the Portuguese outback


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Custard Tart

Hi my name is Natos because I'm custard tart mad  

Glad you have a sense of humour you will need it. It's time to go home fromn work so i will be brief. What's your problem about Gois. I nineteen bars not enough.

Yes i am moving to Vale Boa 6km outside of Gois.

I will be back tomorrow. 

Night 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Natas

Hello Peter

I just love the wild woolly look! 

I haven't been to Gois myself, I have only been to the Algarve. My husband went out last year to look at a property and has not shut up about it since. He says there is no night clubs around and the picture he paints is of quite a boring place (no offense xxx) I don't know what has got into him, he loves the idea people tramp on grapes with their feet and drive rusty old tractors about 

he is sick of the fast lane but I don't think I will cope without my lip plump and my extensions and to make matters worse he says it will be difficult wearing my stiletto's around there, I think he is trying to get rid of me. 
He says we need to leave our material life behind and get back to basics, all well and good but I don't want to be hoofing pig **** about all week.

I would think about it if I knew there was a place where I could let my hair down on weekends and go out on the lash with other expat girlies


----------



## Natas

why are those stars in my post????????????????


----------



## nelinha

Hi Natas, don't worry you will soon get lots of stars as well the more posts you do, the more stars you will get. That's why PeterFC has got so many! No you will not be able to wear stilletos, most of the pavements in PT are cobled you will risk breaking your ankles. However, I see many Portuguese girls wearing them you might have to learn how to balance yourself on those things. Me, I love my "takkies". Why bdon't you start your own nightclub in Gois? Soon Peter will come and dance there, i believe he is about to live in Gois and he is taking his koi with him. Tell you hubby that the portuguese do not trample anymore on the grapes, that's just for the tourist to see. they actually have machines that do the trampling. You can also have your 21st century things in Gois, my sister lives in the middle of nowhere in the north of Portugal and she has a modern house with all the modern appliances, they even have tv and it, a swimming pool, a real car, but they also have cows, horses, goats, lambs, geese and even a green patch with cabbages and potatoes. Obviously hubby has to feed all the animalia every day and cut wood for the fireplace (she cooks electric) and still earn a living. You will survive Gois, the most important is to get quality time and a hobby or activity of your own. Why don't you go and visit the place for a week or so? Have you checked it up on the internet? What about negotiating with hubby? He can have his cows and pigs if he pays for a monthly trip to the UK..... Sorry, only joking. See it as a big adventure and all will be well. Enjoy it, let us know how you adapt. Nelinha


----------



## Natas

Hi Nelinha

I think you are right, I ought to brave it & go to Gois for a week :help: 

but to be honest I reckon there must be better places in PT, the pics he took looked like he had traveled back in time 50 years and PetrFC said there are 19 bars there but are they proper bars? I don't like to feel I'm in someones front room  does anyone know if their is an Irish theme bar for example?

Now that would be fun, I think


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Natas

If Gois is where your OH wants to go you will find the place is the most relaxed place you can find. I can't remember the title of the post where we have listed all 19 bars. The bars are not like the pubs back in the UK. For example the river bar. The bar is built each year in the spring and is built out partway into the river, on the opposite bank from the bar is a huge monitor, the speakers are set in the trees. Last time i was at the bar there was a Tina Turner concert on, clear blue skies nice cold drink, close your eyes and just imagine it. I CAN.

There are shops, banks, restaurants 

I have enclosed some pictures the first was taken from the window of where i stayed with friends on my last visit and looks down the valley. The second is my house that i have paid my 10% deposit. the next is where i will convert the loft space into my master bed and en-suite. The last is my brew house i have a most beautiful cherry tree that will be made into wines and spirits etc.

I will PM you with a website where if you go to the bottom of the page and click on to the SITE map page. This page shows the history of the area and also the history of most of the villages. Also there is a column with a About the region section. 

In Gois there is a Hotel 

The hotel Casa Santa António in Góis is a small family-run business, that offers comfortable accommodation in smart and friendly surroundings.
Located in the Rua Stº António, just off the main street through central Góis, the hotel ‘s traditional façade blends in with the surrounding historic buildings. It is within easy walking distance of the café-bars, shops and restaurants of the town, and just a few metres from the promenade along the River Ceira and through the Parque do Cerejal.
The hotel has single and double en-suite bedrooms, equipped with TV and telephones with external lines. Downstairs there is a comfortable sitting-room with bar, TV and snooker table and dining area.
You can be assured of a warm welcome and friendly service at any time of the year, when you make the hotel Casa Santa António your base for exploring the Góis region of Central Portugal.

Contact details: 

Casa Santo António 
Rua Stº António, 18 
3330-324 Góis 
Portugal 
Tel.: (00351) 235 770 120
Fax: (00351) 235 770 129 
e-mail: [email protected]
Prices per night*:
Single bedroom: 27,50€
Double bedroom: 40,00€ 

Also locally there are a few BB's

Below is listed Bars and Restaurants

Gois

Taberna de “Arminda Rodrigues Martins” Tavern "Arminda Rodrigues Martins"
Ladeiras Uphill

3330 Góis Gois 3330

Café “Avenida” Café "Avenue"

Rua Conselheiro Dias Ferreira Rua Dias Ferreira Counselor

3330-318 Góis 3330-318 Gois

Tel.: 235 771 151 Tel: 235 771 151

Café Restaurante “Beira Rio” Café Restaurant "Beira Rio"
Av. Dr. António Dinis nº73 Av António Dinis No. 73

3330-306 Góis 3330-306 Gois
Tel.: 235 771 176 Tel: 235 771 176

Café das “ Bombas” Coffee of "Pumps"
Regateira Regateira

3330-246 Góis 3330-246 Gois
Tel.: 235 778 773 Tel: 235 778 773

Restaurante “Caçoila” Restaurant "Caçoilo"

Esporão Spur

3330 Góis Gois 3330

Tel.: 235 772 662 Tel: 235 772 662

Café Restaurante “Caravela” Café Restaurant "Caravela"

São Paulo Sao Paulo

3330 Góis Gois 3330

Tel.: 235 772 644 Tel: 235 772 644

Café Snack-Bar “Chave D'Ouro” Coffee Snack Bar "Key D'Ouro"
Av. Combatentes do Ultramar Av fighters Overseas

3330 Góis Gois 3330
Tel.: 235 772 095 Tel: 235 772 095

Restaurante self-service e take away “Dom Garfo” Self-service restaurant and take-away "Sun Fork"

Urb. Quinta da Lavra Urb Quinta da Lavra

3330 Góis Gois 3330
Tlm.: 919 454 915 / 918 636 277 Tlm.: 919 454 915 / 918 636 277

Restaurante Pizzaria Grill “Encosta da Seara” Restaurant Pizzeria Grill "Encosta da Seara"
Av. Eng.º Augusto Nogueira Pereira, Lote 2-r/cD Av Eng Nogueira Pereira, Lot 2-r/cD

3330-209 Góis 3330-209 Gois
Tel.: 235 778 609 Tel: 235 778 609

Esplanada (Riverside/ Explanada) “Fazenda da Avó Thomázia” Esplanada (Riverside / Explanada) "Farm Grandma Thomaz"

(Só no verão /Only open in the summer months/Solo en los meses de verano) (Only in summer / Only open in the summer months / Solo en los meses de verano)

Praia Fluvial da Peneda – Góis River Beach Peneda - Gois

3330 Góis Gois 3330
Tel.: 235 778 988 Tel: 235 778 988

Café “Floresta” Café "Forest"
Portela de Góis Portela de Gois

3330 Góis Gois 3330
Tel.: 235 771 627 Tel: 235 771 627

Café Restaurante “Goiense” (O careca) Café Restaurant "Goiense" (the bald)

Rua do Celeiro Street Loft

3330-314 Góis 3330-314 Gois

Tlm.: 918 697 127 Tlm.: 918 697 127

Padaria (Bakery/ Panadería) Pastelaria ( Cake shop/ Pastelería) e Pizzaria “Ideal de Góis” Bakery (Bakery / Panadería) Cake (Cake shop / Confectionery) and Pizzeria "Ideal of Goals"

Bairro do Pé Salgado Neighborhood Foot Salgado

3330 Góis Gois 3330

Tel.: 235 772 304 / 235 778 058 Tel: 235 772 304 / 235 778 058

Restaurante Bar “Irmãos Figueiredos” Restaurant Bar "Brothers Figueiredo" (May Tay) (May Tay)
3330 Góis Gois 3330

Tel. 235 778 988 Tel 235 778 988



Padaria Pastelaria “Kentidoce” | Ver vídeo Bakery Confectionery "Kentidoce" | View

Rua Comandante Henrique BB Neves, nº2 Rua Comandante Henrique Neves BB, paragraph 2

3330-316 Góis 3330-316 Gois

Tel.: 235 771 897 Tel: 235 771 897 

Café de “Maria Elisabete MB Duarte” Coffee "Maria Elisabete MB Duarte"
São Martinho St. Martin

3330 Góis Gois 3330

Café de “Maria de Fátima Alves Pinto” Coffee "Maria de Fátima Alves Pinto
Vale de Moreiro Valley Moreiro

3330 Góis Gois 3330

Tel.: 235 771 385 Tel: 235 771 385

Café “Maria Helena Barata” Café Maria Helena Barata "
Ponte de Sotão Bridge Attic

3330 Góis Gois 3330
Tel.: 235 772 037 Tel: 235 772 037



Croissanteria e gelataria (Ice cream parlour/Heladería) “O Broas” Croissants and ice cream (Ice cream parlor / Heladería) "The Broas"

3330 Góis Gois 3330

Tel.: 235 778 693 Tel: 235 778 693 

Café Restaurante “O Caçador” Café Restaurant "The Hunter"

Povoa de Cerdeira Povoa de Cerdeira

3330 Góis Gois 3330

Restaurante Bar “O Cantinho” (antigo cantinho da Gula) Restaurant Bar "The Corner" (old corner of Gula)
Góis Gois

3330 Góis Gois 3330

Tel.: 235 772 010 Tel: 235 772 010

Restaurante “O Retiro dos Sabores” Restaurant "The Country Flavors"

Carvalhal dos Pombos Carvalhal Pigeon

3330-313 Góis 3330-313 Gois
Tel.: 235 778 125 Tel: 235 778 125

Tlm.: 919 216 696 Tlm.: 919 216 696

Café “O Terreiro” Café Terreiro "
Bordeiro Bordeiro

3330 Góis Gois 3330
Tel.: 235 771 230 Tel: 235 771 230

Café “Paris” Café "Paris"
Ponte de Sotão Bridge Attic

3330 Góis Gois 3330
Tel.: 235 771 417 Tel: 235 771 417

Bar/ Discoteca (Discotheque) "Pé Escuro" Bar / Nightclub (Discotheque) "Walking the Dark"

Pego Pego Escuro Dark 

3330 Góis Gois 3330

Tlm.: 917015290/ 965481580 Tlm.: 917015290 / 965481580

Horário: 12h – 4h Time: 12h - 4h

Café, Cervejaria (Cervecería) e Bar “Pombalinho” Coffee and Brewery (Brewery) and Bar Pombalinho '

Rua do Celeiro, nº1 Street Loft, paragraph 1

3330-314 Góis 3330-314 Gois

Tel.: 235 771 891 Tel: 235 771 891



Café Restaurante “Primavera” Café Restaurant "Primavera"
São Paulo Sao Paulo

3330-246 Góis 3330-246 Gois
Tel.: 235 771 178 Tel: 235 771 178

Restaurante e café “Progresso” Restaurant and coffee "Progress"
Bairro Pé Salgado Neighborhood Foot Salgado

3330 Góis Gois 3330
Tel.: 235 771 566 Tel: 235 771 566

Restaurante “Ratoeira” Restaurant "Mousetrap"

Regateira Regateira

3330 Góis Gois 3330

Café “São Gens” Café Saint Gens "
Ponte de Sotão Bridge Attic

3330 Góis Gois 3330
Tel.: 235 772 024 Tel: 235 772 024

Café “Sr. Café Mr. Casimiro” Casimiro "
Esporão Spur

3330-246 Góis 3330-246 Gois

Snack-Bar “Ténis” Snack-Bar "Tennis"
Av. Combatentes do Ultramar Av fighters Overseas

3330 Góis Gois 3330
Tel.: 235 772 654 Tel: 235 772 654

Taberna “Ti Maria do Augusto” Taberna "Ti Maria of Augusto"
Praça da República, nº2 Republic Square, No. 2

3330-310 Góis 3330-310 Gois
Tlm.: 912 703 071 Tlm.: 912 703 071

Well is that a little bit of Info or is it not. I hope you find the area you your liking and i would look forward to perhaps meeting for a drink once i have moved over on the coming months. Good luck and by for now.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

That's a mouthful Pete. No one can accuse you of not promoting Gois.

Have they gone and erected that Peter F.C. bronze statue (with superbock in hand) on the town square yet ?


----------



## Natas

you know your oats when it comes to Gois eh Peter  that was a lot of useful info, thank you. I guess you have to be in love with the idea of going back in time to be happy in those little places, I'm not so sure it's for me. Oh, woe is me


----------



## nelinha

Come on, it's not so bad, you will end up wearing galoishes (those black rubber boots) most of the time anyway, you will be making "enchidos" (sausages) yourself and milking the ewe for the beautiful cheese (with HD's help of course). Tell hubby you must go on a pre fact finding visit to Gois before you say yea or ney. You can always come to Lisbon on a shopping spree, Lisbon has shops with all the international brands. Peter those barrels are antiques, I hope you will look after them well, in fact you must use them otherwise they will dry up. Uhm, are we going to have some cherry liqueur soon? Beautiful view from your house. Nelinha


----------



## bloakey

nelinha said:


> Come on, it's not so bad, you will end up wearing galoishes (those black rubber boots) most of the time anyway, you will be making "enchidos" (sausages) yourself and milking the ewe for the beautiful cheese (with HD's help of course). Tell hubby you must go on a pre fact finding visit to Gois before you say yea or ney. You can always come to Lisbon on a shopping spree, Lisbon has shops with all the international brands. Peter those barrels are antiques, I hope you will look after them well, in fact you must use them otherwise they will dry up. Uhm, are we going to have some cherry liqueur soon? Beautiful view from your house. Nelinha


We must also not forget that the United Nations peace keepers come every month to hand out maize, oil and vitamin supplements. We also get various charity agancies who look after our children and help treat the malaria, dengue fever, cholera, weils disease and ebola that is endemic in these parts.

I am thinking of heading to San Gatte and sneaking over to the UK via the underside of a train. The thought of those addidas shell suits and 9 carat bling, with gorgeous silph (*cough*) like maidens dancing around their handbags in Romford, make me want to apply for asylum (or should that be "the asylum").

Do I need to learn Polish before I go to the UK or will I pick it up as I go along?


----------



## christopherdouglas

*Another vacancy in Britain when I've gone*

"Do I need to learn Polish before I go to the UK or will I pick it up as I go along?"

You'll be ok if you work. Most people with a job speak Polish like a native (strange that).

On the other hand, if you are thinking of not getting a job then you should have a basic grasp of English ( ambidextrous txt speak would do). After that, any other language is fine as the job centres (cash machines for the unwashed) have multi-lingual staff.

AND, the best bit! - from what I have seen you get FREE trainers & track suits! (No, calm down, you don't HAVE to go out jogging)

Enjoy . . .


----------



## bloakey

christopherdouglas said:


> "Do I need to learn Polish before I go to the UK or will I pick it up as I go along?"
> 
> You'll be ok if you work. Most people with a job speak Polish like a native (strange that).
> 
> On the other hand, if you are thinking of not getting a job then you should have a basic grasp of English ( ambidextrous txt speak would do). After that, any other language is fine as the job centres (cash machines for the unwashed) have multi-lingual staff.
> 
> AND, the best bit! - from what I have seen you get FREE trainers & track suits! (No, calm down, you don't HAVE to go out jogging)
> 
> Enjoy . . .


Excellent and if I work for thirty years paying a fortune in tax I understand I am entitled to nothing but if I do not work I will get a big house and money for my 8 kids and 20 cousins.

This sounds too good to be true, God knows what I am doing here, perhaps it is the sun, maybe the nice functional society, possibly the lack of mendatious council and tax officials, perhaps the lack of Bombay call centers, maybe the lack of hoodies and ne'er do wells, ooh there is the lack of drunken louts (apart from myself), did I mention a functional health system that is not getting crewed from within and without, hmmm, I could go on. 

Ooooh, I nearly forgot obnoxious money grabbing mendacious politicians.


Tough call! 

I fly back there for a couple of days every week and I seem to hate being there more and more every trip.

Perhaps you can tell the last one out to shut the door and turn off the light.


----------



## Suz

Hi Natas-
Not familiar with Gois, but I can tell you to give it a try. We moved to the Algarve almost 10 years ago from the USA and we love it! The quality of life here in Portugal is amazing. I guess it does help that I already spoke Portuguese. You don't necessarily have to leave all the material things behind. I agree with Nelinha regarding the stilettos Thanks PeterFC for the amazing photos- will definitely have to visit Gois in the near future.
Suz


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Natas

Look just found a Disco in Gois. Now i may be sixty i am game one of these nights.

Peterfc 666? 

Bar/ Discoteca (Discotheque) "Pé Escuro" 

Pego Escuro 

3330 Góis

Tlm.: 917015290/ 965481580

Horário: 12h – 4h


----------



## Natas

PETERFC said:


> Hi Natas
> 
> Look just found a Disco in Gois. Now i may be sixty i am game one of these nights.
> 
> Peterfc 666?
> 
> Bar/ Discoteca (Discotheque) "Pé Escuro"
> 
> Pego Escuro
> 
> 3330 Góis
> 
> Tlm.: 917015290/ 965481580
> 
> Horário: 12h – 4h


Hi Suz and Nelinha, thank you for your helpful replies

PeterFC you do make me laugh, let me know how the disco goes! :clap2:


----------



## Foota

Come and rent for a year then make up your mind


----------



## Jamesie

Natas said:


> Hello Peter
> 
> I just love the wild woolly look!
> 
> I haven't been to Gois myself, I have only been to the Algarve. My husband went out last year to look at a property and has not shut up about it since. He says there is no night clubs around and the picture he paints is of quite a boring place (no offense xxx) I don't know what has got into him, he loves the idea people tramp on grapes with their feet and drive rusty old tractors about
> 
> he is sick of the fast lane but I don't think I will cope without my lip plump and my extensions and to make matters worse he says it will be difficult wearing my stiletto's around there, I think he is trying to get rid of me.
> He says we need to leave our material life behind and get back to basics, all well and good but I don't want to be hoofing pig **** about all week.
> 
> I would think about it if I knew there was a place where I could let my hair down on weekends and go out on the lash with other expat girlies


Hi Natas
Around Lousa, Serpins or Miranda do Corvo might be worth a look because they all have the railway which is being restored to metro standard and has a direct link to Coimbra.
Coimbra has lots of bars, restaurants, shops and clubs. It also has an Irish bar !


----------



## Natas

That sounds good Jamesie ! and to rent as suggested maybe an option too but Im not so sure I really want to go to Gois.

Husband has now heard of a place called Tomar which is supposed to be easier to get to from Lisbon airport, he said he has been on facebook pt groups and heard some Scottish bloke on PT radio and that he comes from Tomar and says its all bells and whistles out that way :flypig::llama::car::car:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

He says that (the scottish bloke) because he is an estate agent there.


----------



## Natas

Mr.Blueskies said:


> He says that (the scottish bloke) because he is an estate agent there.


In English, please?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Natas said:


> That sounds good Jamesie ! and to rent as suggested maybe an option too but Im not so sure I really want to go to Gois.
> Husband has now heard of a place called Tomar which is supposed to be easier to get to from Lisbon airport, he said he has been on facebook pt groups and heard some Scottish bloke on PT radio and that he comes from Tomar and says its all bells and whistles out that way :flypig::llama::car::car:


Hi Natas

The simple thing is to find an area that seems to suit you best, then visit and travel around the area till you find something that seems to suit your needs. Do not do what someone says you should do Even me. When you find somewhere it will be because it's right for you both and for the right reasons. Book some cheap flights, hire a car and drive around or find a base as i did and then explore. Derek who was on the radio is well respected and yes an estate agent but also a legal estate agent. Jamsie says about the Serpins area. I have used the train from Coimbra to Serpins and would normally say it's a great way to get around but the line is down for up to two years for major works to be done. ????? 

There are many places in Central Portugal just as beautiful as Gois. Spend some time to look around then make a choice where you would like to be. Rental property can always be found through Legal estate agents or ask on the Forums, that's how i came to go to Gois and loved it. 

Enough from me Good luck

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

[Husband has now heard of a place called Tomar which is supposed to be easier to get to from Lisbon airport, he said he has been on facebook pt groups and heard "SOME SCOTTISH BLOKE ON PT RADIO AND THAT HE COMES FROM TOMAR AND SAYS IT'S ALL BELLS AND WHISTLES OUT THAT WAY"]

I repeat: He says that because "he is an estate agent in Tomar ! Is that plain enough for ya ?

:eyebrows:


----------



## Natas

Mr.Blueskies said:


> [Husband has now heard of a place called Tomar which is supposed to be easier to get to from Lisbon airport, he said he has been on facebook pt groups and heard "SOME SCOTTISH BLOKE ON PT RADIO AND THAT HE COMES FROM TOMAR AND SAYS IT'S ALL BELLS AND WHISTLES OUT THAT WAY"]
> 
> I repeat: He says that because "he is an estate agent in Tomar ! Is that plain enough for ya ?
> 
> :eyebrows:


hey I been checking out Tomar on my internet travels, and it looks a bit livelier than some places in central portigal


----------



## Natas

Portugal even! :eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

So is Peter not going to have the pleasure of your company in Gois ?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Have you looked at Caldas da Rainha ? Beautiful, beautiful. lol


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> Have you looked at Caldas da Rainha ? Beautiful, beautiful. lol


Hi Mr Blueskies 

Seems someone has decided to back out, maybe the chance of going to a Disco in Gois was a bit to much to take.

Peterfc 666?

Retired super hero


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

That's because your too hot to handle Elvis.


----------



## Isola20

Hi Natas - just to let you know, I've left some thoughts on the other thread you started, but having read through this thread, I'm increasingly convinced that Gois is not for you. You seem so lively and Gois is so quiet and countryfied. Much of the Central Portugal region faces issues of depopulation, as people of working age go to Spain, France or further afield to find work, so there's not a lot of the younger generation around. Still, I agree you should come to Gois for a week to check it out and make up your own mind. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Pete, I think you have been blown out mate.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Isola20 said:


> Hi Natas - just to let you know, I've left some thoughts on the other thread you started, but having read through this thread, I'm increasingly convinced that Gois is not for you. You seem so lively and Gois is so quiet and countryfied. Much of the Central Portugal region faces issues of depopulation, as people of working age go to Spain, France or further afield to find work, so there's not a lot of the younger generation around. Still, I agree you should come to Gois for a week to check it out and make up your own mind. Hope this is helpful.


Hi Natas

I agree come for a week when i am there and we could go on a pub crawl. Sorry Bar crawl or is 19 bars to many. Or just sit down by the river having a nice cold SUPERBOCK Mmmmmmm.

I need a drink sorry bye for now.

Peterfc 666? a super hero


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

No reply, told ya you've been blown out.  Never mind. Lots of pt ladies living alone here who might offer you a helping hand and other services if you play your cards right after you move into your house.


----------



## bloakey

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Have you looked at Caldas da Rainha ? Beautiful, beautiful. lol


Oyyy,

For me it is a transitory stage but I have lived in Marseille, Beirut, Baghdad, Harlesden, Wimbledon,Ronda,Ceuta,Cairo, Luxor, Kuwait city, Corté in Corsica the balkans etc. ...

Caldas aint't that bad really.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I have lived in Dublin, Dulwich, Peckham, Camberwell, Harlesden, Kilburn, Dublin, Kildare, Caldas da Rainha and Alcobaca.



Hopefully Australia next.


----------



## omostra06

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I have lived in Dublin, Dulwich, Peckham, Camberwell, Harlesden, Kilburn, Dublin, Kildare, Caldas da Rainha and Alcobaca.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Australia next.



Both Dublin´s.....


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

No, just the same one twice over.


----------

